# Backache and miscarriage worries



## poppy

When I had my miscarriage in November, apart from the fact that the hpts were not getting darker over the course of the week, the first thing that I noticed before I miscarried was an intense ache in my lower back (right side) going down to the back (top area) of my leg. Do you think that that was a sign of impending miscarriage (or was it just coincidence that it happened around about the time I miscarried?). 

The reason I ask is that I really worry that if I fall pregnant again and get this backache, it will signal a miscarriage (or I will worry that it will). Today I had this pain again, but on the right side (possibly been sleeping in an awkward position) and even though I am only 2 days post ovulation and there is no way that any symptoms would be present even if I was pregnant, I have started to worry again.

Can anyone shed any light on any of this? :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

I'm sorry Poppy I really have no idea but I didn't want to just read and run :hugs:

I can understand you worrying and I really hope you fall PG again quickly and have a happy and healthy nine months.


----------



## suzan

I dont really know what to say, but I know that sometimes our bodies play trick on us. Try not to think about it hurting for a while, maybe it was ur sleeping?
I dont know.

I hope it's nothing bad.
:hugs:


----------



## Mynxie

backache is really common in pregnancy huni cause your pelvis starts to move.


----------



## miel

don't worry poppy ...we will be right there with you when you get pregnant again:) and we help you with anything you need ...for the mean time try to relax and see if you honey can rub your back . do not worry yourself ...everything will be alright :)


----------



## NeyNey

Oh sweetie, I don't really know any advice, but I just wanted to let you know I was here :hugs:


----------



## avistar

The pain might always just be there (not that that is a good thing) but it might not be anything to seriously worry about with getting preg. The pains can be hormonal symptoms too. I would try not to worry about it (if that is possible). Did you tell your doc about it when you did have your m/c?? Maybe you can talk to the doc again to clarify if there is any correlation...Lots of :hugs: Poppy!!


----------



## poppy

Hi! I went to the doctor last week about the backpain I was getting. He said there is a joint by the top of your leg (hip/lower back joining area) and that sometimes you can get pain there (trapped nerve etc etc). He said that it was really common and nothing to worry about and that it could take some time to go - that it could also come and go for a while and not to worry.

He said that if I was actively ttc I should not take any anti-inflammatories but just take parcetemol. He also said that if it got worse, to see an oestopath and that should relieve it.

It's been ok since Friday, so I am just going to wait it out.

Thanks for your replies girls


----------



## Dee_H

Glad to hear it wasn't anything too serious:hugs:


----------



## Alison

I'm glad to hear this Poppy! I thought it may be too soon for the pain to indicate anything was amiss with an early pregnancy but you and I had MCs at roughly the same time and I feel your worries! Do try to be positive and I'm sure we'll hear some positive news from you soon! I've got to wait until March before we can TTC and the time is really dragging. You're inspirational in your strength so keep feeling positive! x


----------

